# [RISOLTO] mplayer e files asx

## Ilvalle

Sto cercando di ormai da un po di sentire una radio in formato .asx.

ho ricompilato mplayer almeno un paio di volte cercando di inserire tutte le flags che mi sembravano necessarie ma nuilla.

Altri post simili ne ho  trovati ma non ho raggunito la soluzione:

Ecco versioni e use flags di alcuni programmi in questione:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1  USE="X aac aalib alsa cdparanoia cpudetection dga encode esd gif gtk live mad matrox mmx nas opengl oss png real samba sdl sse svga vorbis win32codecs xmms xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -custom-cflags -debug -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -enca -fbcon -ggi -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -mmxext -musepack -openal -rtc -speex -sse2 -tga -theora -truetype -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r13  USE="xmms" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16  USE="alsa esd mad mikmod mmx mp3 oss vorbis -3dnow -arts -directfb -flac -jack -lirc -nls -sndfile" 0 kB 

```

valleLast edited by Ilvalle on Tue Jul 18, 2006 6:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## comio

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Sto cercando di ormai da un po di sentire una radio in formato .asx.
> 
> ho ricompilato mplayer almeno un paio di volte cercando di inserire tutte le flags che mi sembravano necessarie ma nuilla.
> 
> Altri post simili ne ho  trovati ma non ho raggunito la soluzione:
> ...

 

prova con vlc... altro non so dirti.

ciao

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> prova con vlc... altro non so dirti. 

 

A dirla tutta, mi scoccia installare un altro programma perche con quello che ho non riesco a risolvere il problema.

Ho gia' sia xmms, che mplayer.

----------

## comio

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   prova con vlc... altro non so dirti.  
> 
> A dirla tutta, mi scoccia installare un altro programma perche con quello che ho non riesco a risolvere il problema.
> 
> Ho gia' sia xmms, che mplayer.

 

il problema è che quel formato è made in microsoft... vlc se la cavicchia meglio.

ciao

----------

## comio

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   prova con vlc... altro non so dirti.  
> 
> A dirla tutta, mi scoccia installare un altro programma perche con quello che ho non riesco a risolvere il problema.
> 
> Ho gia' sia xmms, che mplayer.

 

come leggi quel file? e cosa ti dice mplayer?

ciao

----------

## makoomba

@ilvalle

[mod scassaBEEP!]

posso suggerirti una lieve modifica del titolo ? qualcosa tipo "mplayer e files asx" ?

a prima botta pensavo fosse spam ....

[/mod scassaBEEP!]

----------

## Ilvalle

Ho provato sia da web che scaricando il file *.asx. 

Mplayer crascia in entrambi i casi,xmms dal canto suo aspetta senza muorire.

Ho provato a debuggare mplayer ma non ci ho capito molto : )...

Mi da degli errori sulle librerie di win32, di tutti i programmi ho usato sia la versione stabile che la ~.

```
valle@ada ~ $ mplayer prove/onair.asx

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium III Katmai/Pentium III Xeon Tanner (Family: 6, Model: 7, Stepping: 3)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilato con riconoscimento CPU in esecuzione.

93 audio & 211 video codecs

Riproduco prove/onair.asx

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

Found plugin: libvorbis.so (Ogg Vorbis Player 1.2.10).

Found plugin: libmp4.so (MP4 & MPEG2/4-AAC audio player - 1.2.x).

Found plugin: libmpg123.so (MPEG Layer 1/2/3 Player 1.2.10).

Found plugin: libwav.so (Wave Player 1.2.10).

Found plugin: libxmmsmad.so (MAD MPEG Decoder plugin 0.8).

Found plugin: libwma.so (WMA Player v.1.0.5).

Found plugin: libmikmod.so (MikMod Player 1.2.10).

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmikmod.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libwma.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmmsmad.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libwav.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.so.

Closing plugin: /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.so.

In uscita... (Fine del file)

```

senza nessun debug, altrimenti occuperebbe tutta la pagina.

valle

----------

## comio

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Ho provato sia da web che scaricando il file *.asx. 
> 
> Mplayer crascia in entrambi i casi,xmms dal canto suo aspetta senza muorire.
> 
> Ho provato a debuggare mplayer ma non ci ho capito molto : )...
> ...

 

Hai installato i win32codecs?

ciao

----------

## Ilvalle

Si ho installato tutto quanto, 

```
emerge -pv xmms-nas xmms-wav
```

Con questi ora sembra funzionare, non ho idea di come mai...

GRazie, valle

----------

## makoomba

 :Shocked:  oibhò! mi si ignora anche da mod adesso ?

@ilvalle

hai risolto con xmms ? o anche con mplayer ?

specificalo anche nel titolo del post, così se qualcuno ha lo stesso problema è più probabile che trovi il topic.

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, non avevo fatto caso al tuo post   :Confused: 

Cmq ho risolto com mplayer le flag sono quelle del primo post, xmms non ne vuole sapere, tanta fatica per niente, la radio e' registrata nel peggior modo possibile, disturbatissima, o e' colpa dei software, appena trovo un win sotto mano faccio un paio di confronti e nel caso torno...

valle

----------

## randomaze

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  oibhò! mi si ignora anche da mod adesso ?

 

Non ti avevano avvisato che i moderatori sono un pó come i post stiky?

----------

## makoomba

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non ti avevano avvisato che i moderatori sono un pó come i post stiky?

 

veramente il vostro incaricato mi aveva assicurato sesso, soldi e dominazione del mondo...

----------

## randomaze

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Non ti avevano avvisato che i moderatori sono un pó come i post stiky? 
> 
> veramente il vostro incaricato mi aveva assicurato sesso, soldi e dominazione del mondo...

 

Ah ma quello funziona solo nella demo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

ecco, vatti a fidare dei moderatori..... tutti chiacchiere e distintivo

meno male che stiamo facendo questa discussione nel forum di coordinamento, così gli altri utenti non possono leggerla.

....ooops!

----------

## gamberetto

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ma dove li troviamo dei moderatori più simpatici di così!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

W i mod, campioni del Mondo!   :Wink: 

----------

